# Scared of Collars and Leashes?



## HannahScreee (May 10, 2013)

So, I recently found out my (almost) 6 month old Dachshund mix puppy, Tazz, is completely TERRIFIED of leashes and collars. I've tried giving him treats, letting him walk around with it on and not holding it, and every time he freaks out, whines and whimpers, and just goes ballistic. 

And no, he has NEVER been abused, so that isn't a factor in the whole being scared of leashes situation. I treat him like my baby, and I've had him since the day he was born (Found a dog off the streets, she ended up being pregnant). 

But, any suggestions? I've tried putting on a collar for him to maybe get used to the feel of something on his neck, but he freaked out and tried to get it off and went to his cage and kept pacing. I didn't have it too tight either, it was actually rather loose. :l Out of all the puppies I have had, I have never seen a dog so scared of leashes/collars.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My dachshund is particular about his collar. I have found that some collars have a very itchy part, in the inside, where they are folded over the clip part, and stitched back upon the collar. So, I always check before I buy a new collar to make sure it's not scratchy or itchy.

Have you thought about using a harness? We use harnesses for walks.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Buddy hated leashes when I first got him. With him I never called him to attempt to leash him because the "social pressure" of that made it worse so I would always go to him. I just made sure the leash led to fun awesome things like going on walks & all that. I also had him drag a leash around for a while (while I was out there never unattended) & he wore a collar for a long time until he got used to it. 

Just out the leash on & let him freak out, only take thenleashnoff when he has calmed down. If treats aren't working then maybe a fave toy or game? Some dogs need the good ole put it on & wait it out deal.


----------



## HannahScreee (May 10, 2013)

The only reason why I don't use harnesses is because I find it more easier to make corrections with collars when I take them for walks. And the collar I have for him isn't itchy at all. I could put it on his mom, Karnie, and she would be completely fine with it. I just don't understand. ;-;


And Tazz won't get near me to play any games with him with the leash on, he tends to run behind the couch and everywhere and he's gotten caught on a lot of things when i let him run around with it on because he freaks out so much. .-.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never liked harnesses either cuz of the tendency of dogs to slip them. Some dogs just don't like collars. But I believe that they can be conditioned to accept them, Izze never liked collars, in fact I could never keep one on her just in the yard .... She would wear a leash & collar fine but if I left the collar on she would somehow get it off lol.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

HannahScreee said:


> The only reason why I don't use harnesses is because I find it more easier to make corrections with collars when I take them for walks. And the collar I have for him isn't itchy at all. I could put it on his mom, Karnie, and she would be completely fine with it. I just don't understand. ;-;
> 
> 
> And Tazz won't get near me to play any games with him with the leash on, he tends to run behind the couch and everywhere and he's gotten caught on a lot of things when i let him run around with it on because he freaks out so much. .-.


Have you considered that the collar corrections may be the source of the problems?

This is about training dogs to love their harness and could be transferred to a collar easily:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7edMjwEY1c

Also, properly fitted harnesses are much safer (dogs cannot slip them, and it is very easy to injure a dog accidentally if they are wearing a collar in a walk if they lunge at something unexpectedly or pull).

For curiosity's sake, why has this dog not been introduced to a collar before if he is six months old?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

blenderpie said:


> Have you considered that the collar corrections may be the source of the problems?
> 
> This is about training dogs to love their harness and could be transferred to a collar easily:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7edMjwEY1c
> ...


Agreed on all this. He could easily have been hurt by the collar or had a painful experience with it so is now scared of it.

I would suggest a soft, comfortable harness like the mesh Puppia types and letting him wear it around the house and giving him treats when he is wearing it. Feeders Supply Company has some great comfortable "vest" like harnesses for small dogs if you are near to one, PetSmart and PetCo also have a full selection of harnesses. The vest like ones are better for a Doxie's shape IMO than the step-in harnesses (which I use on the big dogs)

Collars are good for putting ID tags on, not for attaching to a leash on a small breed 6 month old puppy for safeties sake at minimum and preferably because you wouldn't be using corrections on the puppy anyway.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The first collar I put on Kris had a tag hanging from it. I ended up taping the tag to the collar as somehow she managed to get hold of it in her mouth. Most dogs scratch and run around the first time you put a collar on them, or a harness, as it feels funny to them. Just wait it out. Every time you take it off when he is like that, the worse he will get. Just make sure he is in an area where he will not get hooked up on something. I never leave collars on any of my dogs in the house or yard, just when I am taking them somewhere or going for a walk.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Blenderpie and Shell. It's entirely possible that the puppy associates the leash and collar with corrections and pain. Trade the collar for a harness and the corrections for positive reinforcement-based training, especially for a puppy. In the words of one of DF's most experienced trainers, pups can do no wrong.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

blenderpie said:


> Have you considered that the collar corrections may be the source of the problems?
> 
> This is about training dogs to love their harness and could be transferred to a collar easily:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7edMjwEY1c
> ...


I agree on this, too. And, yes, with my little dogs, their harnesses fit much better than collars.


----------

